# CWM nandroid backup question



## Oggie7797 (Oct 28, 2013)

I make nandroids constantly just in case cuz u never know and today while making one i noticed when backing up data and under it how it quickly flashes file names an whatnot itll go bout halfway on through backing up data and itll flash "0" and then itll do "End" and go back and forth for prolly 2minutes. After that itll continue on through. Idk if iv just never noticed this before or if this is something to worry bout when the time comes to restoring it. Iv done 4 and each does this. Just asking in case if i should be worried or just blow it off. Thanks in advanced.

My rom is LiquidSmooth v2.0 unofficial so im not on a stock rom and my cwm version is 5.something so its the newer one not the 2.something one.

^figured additional info might help just being thorough is all

**My apologies in data/user theres a file named "0" that has alot of files inside of it**

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kira325 (Nov 27, 2013)

i don't understand what you wrote.. i am not american or british.. please, speak english be better :sly:


----------

